# 97 F250 460 gaser



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Found a nice F250 4x4 only bad thing is it's got the 460 anyone here have simular vehicle.. Any idea on gas mileage? my mechanic says it will pass any vehicle on the road but not the gas stations...


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

plow 5-6 mpg

Drive like personal truck you be see 7-12 mpg.

Before you buy check rust on exhaust manifold they prone to rot and leak.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a '97 f-250 with the 460. The best milage I have ever had is 13.7, all highway 60mph or less. I average about 10 mpg driving 12 mi back an forth to work. Plowing snow- it's more like gallons per mile than miles per gallon.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

they are not much worse than the 351 - which is the other gas motor that was offered.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

The 351 and 302 I can't tell the difference between them..


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

blee1ash;1271104 said:


> Plowing snow- it's more like gallons per mile than miles per gallon.


 Thats scary..


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a 89 E350 with the 460 and 4.10 in the rear. Pulled my 26ft trailer w/racecar and all of the extras. My grandfather bought it new when he retired from Ford. Pulled a 32ft Airstream with it for the 1st 60k. I bought it from him in 1993. I pulled and drove the crap out of it until I sold it in 2003 with 187000 miles on it. Not a thing was done to the motor, did go through a few transmissions.... POS E4OD's!! 
My grandfather always said, "It'll pass anything but a gas station."

Great motor... will run forever.

--
TJ


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I was exaggerating! I get 4-5 mpg while plowing.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I decided against the truck the 460 is probably fords greatest gaser motor, but can't justify a truck like that...


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah it's tough on gas. My 96 with the 460 gets about 7 empty, and 4 or so if it's a light fluffy snow with 2 plows on it. Has tons of power, and will get traction where my 2 Chevy's can't, but with the whopping 14 gallon tank. I can plow about 4 hours, and have to stop and fill it up again.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I work private ambulance for the last 32 years. IN THE OLD DAYS we had 460's. It pretty much got 8 MPG. With the A/C running or not. It went like the wind but it burned some fuel.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

To answer your so called question in regaueds to how to tell a 351 from a 302 pop the hood and while lookin at it find the water pump and look at it. If it is a 351W (windsor) which was the most common, the water pump will have a small bye pass hose going from the pump to the thermostat housing below the main upper hose on the same housing .that is the 351w hope this will helpThumbs Up


----------

